
Ask HN: What is most cost effective for small web apps: AWS Amplify or Firebase? - m33k44
If following support is required by a simple web app: Storage, Database, Authentication(including email and mobile), Hosting, Domain, IP address, Serverless-computing.<p>Then which cloud provider would be cost effective? I am trying to compare AWS Amplify with Firebase but the pricing is all over the place (atleast for AWS pricing).<p>How do you compare various cloud providers?
======
bsldld
The pricing becomes difficult when it starts becoming more granular as is the
case with AWS. This can be compare to feature creep from software development.
On the other hand with Firebase there are less options and hence easy to
decide. The more options you provide to users the more difficult it becomes
for them to choose the option! Lessons from the UX world.

